# Variabelmarkierung einschalten [Eclipse]



## Silas89 (30. Apr 2008)

Nur ganz kurze Frage:
In Eclipse wurden früher sämtliche Variabeln mit demselben Namen, wie die in der der Cursor platziert ist grau hinterlegt. Irgendwie muss ich das ausgeschaltet haben. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das wieder einschalten kann?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Apr 2008)

Genereal, Editors, Text Editors, Annotations Occurences: Farbe einstellen

Java, Editor, Marc Occurences: einschalten


----------



## Wildcard (30. Apr 2008)

*verschieb*


----------



## Silas89 (30. Apr 2008)

Oh, sorry, habs irgendwie verpennt die Antwort zu lesen... funktioniert aber leider nicht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sämtliche Einstellungen zu reseten?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Apr 2008)

neuen Workspace anlegen, 
wenn du so drastisch vorgehen magst, dann ist das eh schon zusätzlich zu empfehlen


----------



## Silas89 (30. Apr 2008)

Ah, okay, das ist dann der 5.  

Edit: Funktioniert wieder wunderbar und der ganze andere Mist, den ich eingestellt hab ist auch beerdigt . (Ja, okay, ich kann wohl doch nicht wirklich gut Englisch.)


----------

